# Fujifilm X100F EVF malfunction



## ntz (Oct 23, 2021)

Hello,
 ..
second time I have X100F with failed EVF ... shutter count is ~4000 .. Fuji offered me to repair my camera for ~$450 for the second time ... Same issue year ago at shutter count 2500

in short, EVF/OVF in my fuji X100F  broke .. fuji again offered to fix my camera for $450 ***within the warranty*** .. bailing out finally. I strongly recommend to everybody to avoid Fuji ... Incredible approach, incredible customer support .. the worst

Fuji == &^#@#$*$(

avoid Fuji !!! incredible support and behaviour ..

~d


----------



## Space Face (Oct 23, 2021)

ntz said:


> Hello,
> ..
> second time I have X100F with failed EVF ... shutter count is ~4000 .. Fuji offered me to repair my camera for ~$450 for the second time ... Same issue year ago at shutter count 2500
> 
> ...


Shoulda stuck with Canon.................................................................................................................................😮😁😉


----------



## ntz (Oct 23, 2021)

Space Face said:


> Shoulda stuck with Canon.................................................................................................................................😮😁😉


certainly ... I have fuji X100f, within the warranty the EVF broke, I've paid for a fix, now EVF broke again - same issue - I didn't put my camera off while fully charged - result is irreversibly damaged EVF because auto-sleep didn't work (for some reason) ..

absolutely and unbelievable approach from Fuji .. my Fuji was bought back in 2019 with one year extended warranty and the result is they don't care .. I've got replaced EVF in 2020 (in warranty - but I've paid for it it) for $450 because it did get bleached because I didn't put my camera off now same issue, same resolution ...

I strongly recommend to everybody to avoid Fuji cameras ... greedy c**ts .. their philosophy is that hopefully your *new camera will survive 2 years warranty in EU (the law) then they will NOT CARE even for know issue ...


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 23, 2021)

I don't have any issues with mine. These issues are not with only with Fujifilm. I would professionally challenge the manufacturer that their repair was successful. You could ask to go higher up.


----------



## ntz (Oct 24, 2021)

jcdeboever said:


> I don't have any issues with mine. These issues are not with only with Fujifilm. I would professionally challenge the manufacturer that their repair was successful. You could ask to go higher up.


this also drags me away from MILC cameras ... my next camera will still be DSRL, I am aiming at used D850 .. I just need reliability .. Also from my experience, the EVF (on Fuji) did work very poorly at low temperatures in mountains ... no such an issues so far with good old DSRLs with mechanical shutter ...


----------



## cgw (Oct 26, 2021)

Zero complaints about service from Fujifilm Canada. Warranty terms and coverage are typically time-limited: your camera is either in or out of warranty. I don't recall seeing widespread complaints about EVF failures in any X100 series cameras.

Central Canadian winters have never bothered my X100T or X-T1 bodies.


----------



## Dave Maciak (Nov 9, 2021)

cgw said:


> Zero complaints about service from Fujifilm Canada. Warranty terms and coverage are typically time-limited: your camera is either in or out of warranty. I don't recall seeing widespread complaints about EVF failures in any X100 series cameras.
> 
> Central Canadian winters have never bothered my X100T or X-T1 bodies.


Zero complaints here as well with Fuji service.  X Pro 3 issue and phone tech solved my problem.  The more sophisticated that cameras become, I would guess there will be more problems.  The exact reason there is an FM Nikon in my bag, sometimes an F3hp.  Way back when while shooting weddings for a Boston studio I learned the painful lesson of being prepared for anything!!
Good luck with your service department issue,


----------



## ntz (Nov 9, 2021)

Dave Maciak said:


> Zero complaints here as well with Fuji service.  X Pro 3 issue and phone tech solved my problem.  The more sophisticated that cameras become, I would guess there will be more problems.  The exact reason there is an FM Nikon in my bag, sometimes an F3hp.  Way back when while shooting weddings for a Boston studio I learned the painful lesson of being prepared for anything!!
> Good luck with your service department issue,


thanks .... my problem is unfortunately not solvable over the phone ... my problem is broken EVF that has happened because "I've forgot to turn camera off after using" ... which is ridiculous to hear that as in response from Fuji service center along with $450 bill about the camera in **warranty**


----------

